# how to properly ship piranhas



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

I decide to start this topic because I can’t take seeing any more nice looking fish laying dead on peoples floors because they were not shipped correctly. I hope this will also help the people in the classifieds that are scared to ship fish. I have shipped many of fish doing everything that I have listed below and have had no doa's yet. I hope this helps anybody that is looking to ship in the near future. first you need thick plastic bags, pure oxygen, bag buddies, amquill, Tupperware containers, a Styrofoam cooler, and a shipping box. first take the Tupperware containers and cut or drill some holes in them, its ok to put more than one fish in one container but with fish these size be sure to put a few zip ties on the container to hold the lid on so they don’t knock it open during shipping. using plastic bags that were made for fish, you will need to double line the bags and test fit the tupperware so the water will just cover the fish enough, they don’t have to be fully submersed but they do need to be most of the way covered. now fill the bag with tank water straight out of the tank the fish is coming from and add your amquill to keep ammonia build up down and bag buddies to help calm them down. now place your fish in the Tupperware and zip tie the Tupperware shut and place it in the bag, squeeze all of the air out of the bag and fill with pure oxygen (you can get this from a hardware store or even at petsmart, its what they use to bag their fish with) once the bag is full you should tie off both bags and start placing them in the cooler (at this point the cooler should be in the shipping box already) try to keep the bags where they will not stack up in the box and fall to avoid them breaking. since its cold outside you will need to use some heat packs, you can buy them from any online store or you could use the hand heat packs from walmart. place 2 or 3 of them in the cooler and put them close to the bags but not directly touching them you could use a piece of newspaper to keep them from touching them. now you are ready to ship them, here are two things to rember 1 ship them as late as possible to avoid them being in the bags for to long and 2 do not tell the shipping company that you are shipping fish because it actually requires a license to ship tropical fish and its possible that they wont ship it if they know what it is.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

we already have a thread on shipping fish pinned in the classifieds section. But good addition.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Might want to read the pinned topics but you still had good intentions. Good job Ben.

Hater


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hater said:


> Might want to read the pinned topics but you still had good intentions. Good job Ben.
> 
> Hater


i have read the pinned topics but they sucked if you ask me. this is one of the best ways to ship fish


----------

